# French Fv Missing



## sandman (Jun 11, 2005)

Just on Local News that a french fishing vessel has gone down 50miles south of the Lizard,Helicopter fromRNAS Culdrose scene(6 missing 1 saved)


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/7174483.stm

Thats the BBC news report

She has been named as the "Le Petit Julie" , i can't find a photo of her online just now though


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Correction for the name she is the LA P'TITE JULIE
http://translate.google.com/transla...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&hs=z9V
thats a French news report


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet...hSimple&event_key=273755&search_type=advanced









Image from her owning companies website

My thoughts go out to the families of the crew who have been lost


----------



## LeVant (Jun 20, 2006)

*La Petite Julie*

While searching for a photograph of the vessel I came across a slightly different news report - HERE


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes I know but there is no vessel on the register under Le Petit Julie only under the name I found.


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

*French trawler " La P'tite Julie " sunk 50 km north Brest*

Wreck of the 24 meters french trawler " La P'tite Julie " 50 km north Brest, monday 7th january

1 sailor saved
2 sailors dead
4 sailors missing


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/7177204.stm

Divers going down to her as soon as the weather improves


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/7184968.stm

A French Navy minehunter has located her wreck. Hopefully they will be able to retrieve the remaining crewmembers remains and find out why she foundered.

My thoughts go out to the families of the men who were lost


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

*sunday 20th january*

sunday 20th january

The french navy minesweeper " Sagittaire " sent today a ROV " poisson autopropulsé " and filmed " la P'tite Julie ", 99 meters depth.
Pictures will be send to the prosecutor of Saint-Brieuc, Britanny.


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

Smart looking vessel, alas that doesn't mean something can't go wrong.
My thoughts are with their families...


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

monday 11 th february 

according to french navy, the submarine robot " ULISSE " is aboard the french navy ship " Argonaute " and will dive tuesday 12 th february to film the hull of " la P'tite Julie", piloted three dimensions.


----------

